# When will my female puppy become sexually mature?



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi,

I'm new to this wonderful hobby and just two weeks back picked up 
my first GSD puppy ever, beautiful Gina, who is now exactly 8 weeks old.

Knowing that there're many experts on this forum, I hope that some- body's willing to tell me when a female puppy becomes sexually ma-
ture.

Thanks in advance and take care of your four-legged friends!!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Can have puppies? Anywhere from 6 months on. Mentally mature and really shouldn't have puppies until that age? Not until at least 2.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Physically, as soon as she has her first heat cycle. Which can be as early as 5-6 months old, or as late as 12-13 months old. Depends on the individual dog.

From the standpoint of being mentally mature enough to successfully raise a litter, as Angela said, not until at least 2 years old. I've found closer to 3 years old is better in most cases in terms of mental maturity.


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Angela_W & Chris,

Thank you so much for the information you gave me.

As I already said several times, this is a FANTASTIC website and newbies like me can learn a lot from experts like you.

Thanks again and take care.

By the way, please forgive me for answering you that late.


----------

